# Members MIA



## departuresong

Anybody hear from any of these people?

Crystylla
Mewtwofan
Gigamelon
Laura/Larsona
Chris (mod on Invisionfree forums)
Ricky
Iago
Lupin (also a mod on Invisionfree forums)
Fluffy Gryphon
Larissa
sandmouse
ChronaMew
Tigerpichu
Light Mightyena
Furiianda
sapphire_legend
Nate (as in Nate Skywolf)
Shadow (as in ShadowedCarousel)
Pikap0w3r

Of course, it's entirely possible that some of these people post here under a different name. Sorry if you're on this list and you still post here!

Feel free to ask about any other members, too, of course.


----------



## Zuu

hey! what a good idea. then again I was never really friends with any of these people...


----------



## opaltiger

Crystylla is at uni and seemingly has little time for the internet, Iago and Ricky have both moved on, Gigamelon came back for a bit then left because people were irritated with him, Larissa is AWOL but also at uni, Shadow is still around on IM (ask Ruby), Nate is periodically still around, sandmouse has draconian parents and apparently did something to get banned from the internet forever, Mewtwofan got fed up with everything, Light and Furii both have accounts here but haven't posted in ages (I think Furii is still on MSN sometimes?), Fluffy periodically returns for a week and leaves again, aaaand I think that's everyone I know about.


----------



## departuresong

If it's possible to get any of those members to stop by here and check in, that would be wonderful. I totally understand if they/you don't want to, though.


----------



## Ruby

Ricky is at university but left the forums before that.  I can ask him whether he minds you getting his Facebook address.  (He won't mind.)  Shadow is on YIM and has an active Livejournal and Facebook.  Iago is alive and well, but left the forums during Invsionfree and does not want to be disturbed.  Mewtwofan I think has finished university.  She has a dA which she seems to check very occasionally, and you could leave a message there.  Chris and Lupin left years ago, although Chris apparently logged into Invsionfree just last year.  I imagine he surveyed the new forums and chose not to join.  ChronaMew has some kind of active IM account, unless I'm confusing her with somebody.  Light had an account here but quietly left.


----------



## Tarvos

Lupin is on msn quite frequently


----------



## Jolty

Shadow's on LJ a lot but I think she's a lot more preoccupied with her offline life

but woah wave of nostalgia
I miss conforums :(

also damnit AK why the terrible banner in your sig lmao

edit: OH Tigerpichu got bored with the internet and everyone on it... turned out she lied about her age all the time too (she was about 3 years younger than we all thought)


----------



## Ruby

Yeah, AK, use a banner more like Jolty's.


----------



## Music Dragon

Gigamelon is on MSN all the time.


----------



## Aisling

I'm talking to Furiianda on MSN right now o:

also if Chris is the Chris I'm thinking of, he is now a she and... has an amputee fetish? Or maybe that was another mod or influential member I'm getting mixed up with. Whoever I'm thinking of was on the forums at some point though? er

I kind of forgot about sandmouse, and feel terrible for it considering we were an item for a week or two. Fortunately I lost interest around the same time he started liking a girl at his school so it was all good. I think his banning from the internet either had to do with this forum or with porn. Perhaps even both considering the forums used to be much more rowdy.



Jolty said:


> edit: OH Tigerpichu got bored with the internet and everyone on it... turned out she lied about her age all the time too (she was about 3 years younger than we all thought)


So would that have made her, like... 9? I thought she was 12 or something.


----------



## -Chris-

Alraunne said:


> also if Chris is the Chris I'm thinking of, he is now a she and... has an amputee fetish? Or maybe that was another mod or influential member I'm getting mixed up with. Whoever I'm thinking of was on the forums at some point though? er


You are most definitely thinking of the wrong person!!


----------



## Aisling

-Chris- said:


> You are most definitely thinking of the wrong person!!


Sorry, I guess I got confused because her name on my contact list has been "Chrissie" for the past forever, and I forgot what their old alias was. Unless I'm thinking of the wrong person again.

Maybe it was vaguely ninetales related... does Crazytales ring a bell to anybody? I'm trying really hard to remember who this was and that's the only other thing that comes to mind.


----------



## Shadow Serenity

Alraunne said:


> Sorry, I guess I got confused because her name on my contact list has been "Chrissie" for the past forever, and I forgot what their old alias was. Unless I'm thinking of the wrong person again.
> 
> Maybe it was vaguely ninetales related... does Crazytales ring a bell to anybody? I'm trying really hard to remember who this was and that's the only other thing that comes to mind.


I think I remember that name... and I -think- I may have had him on AIM a while ago, though I don't remember why. Unless now _I'm _thinking of the wrong person.


----------



## surskitty

Alraunne said:


> Sorry, I guess I got confused because her name on my contact list has been "Chrissie" for the past forever, and I forgot what their old alias was. Unless I'm thinking of the wrong person again.
> 
> Maybe it was vaguely ninetales related... does Crazytales ring a bell to anybody? I'm trying really hard to remember who this was and that's the only other thing that comes to mind.


I remember Crazytales, who was also a Chris.  :(  Most of it unflattering.  But they exist.


----------



## Lady Grimdour

Am I the only one who remembers Soriti AKA the Silly Tea?


----------



## Autumn

Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Am I the only one who remembers Soriti AKA the Silly Tea?


not at all ; ;


----------



## Ruby

Larissa updated this in May, I notice.


----------



## FluffyGryphon

I still exist. My lack of being here is mostly from not recognizing anyone anymore, busy schedule, and lack of interest. I'm a different person nowadays.


----------



## Music Dragon

FluffyGryphon said:


> I still exist. My lack of being here is mostly from not recognizing anyone anymore, busy schedule, and lack of interest. I'm a different person nowadays.


If you're a different person nowadays, then maybe _you don't still exist_!?

... Profound, isn't it?


----------



## Aisling

James said:


> I remember Crazytales, who was also a Chris.  :(  Most of it unflattering.  But they exist.


Yessss I'm not stupid



Grimdour The Desecrater said:


> Am I the only one who remembers Soriti AKA the Silly Tea?


Soriti? Not Soliti? um... I remember Silly Tea. The name is like the only thing I remember about that person though.



FluffyGryphon said:


> I still exist. My lack of being here is mostly from not recognizing anyone anymore, busy schedule, and lack of interest. I'm a different person nowadays.


Your existence reminds me of better days when most of the time I spent this forum was reading gripping and hilarious drama instead of intentional pursuits like sprite contests and ASB. ):


----------



## Adriane

FluffyGryphon said:


> I still exist. My lack of being here is mostly from not recognizing anyone anymore, busy schedule, and lack of interest. I'm a different person nowadays.


You still look as floofy as ever 83


----------



## H-land

Alraunne said:


> I'm talking to Furiianda on MSN right now o:


Man, I can never seem to catch her online. Though part of the issue might be that I'm only ever on YIM on my phone, and never on MSN. Either way, I really miss talking to her and Crystylla the most, though. And know, I haven't talked to Ricky very recently. I think he might be at uni, though? I miss the guy, anyway. But I talked to Gigamelon just yesterday over YIM, and I talked to Ricky like a year ago.

But I really shouldn't be missing the old days already. I'm only 18; I'm too young for missing the glory days! Dangit.


----------



## Aisling

Furii doesn't use her YIM anymore, would be another reason. :p


----------



## sapphire_legend

I got bored of the forums and never felt like coming back after I was banned and then a new one popped up.  Only found this topic after searching my old user name one night to see what I used to be like on the internet over 5 years ago and cringe and what I used to post.  Now I doubt I'll do much anything else here.

Still play Pokemon, but not really that much.


----------



## Aisling

Alraune said:


> I kind of forgot about sandmouse, and feel terrible for it considering we were an item for a week or two. Fortunately I lost interest around the same time he started liking a girl at his school so it was all good. I think his banning from the internet either had to do with this forum or with porn. Perhaps even both considering the forums used to be much more rowdy


I remembered my old username and password on the old forums so I could do some snooping and apparently this is what happened to sandmouse and I had made an entire thread about it for some reason.


----------



## Aobaru

I remember Crystylla... anyone remember Mewstar Island?


----------



## Tarvos

Yeah Cryssy is lost somewhere. Fuck knows where.


----------



## Furiianda

departuresong said:


> Anybody hear from any of these people?
> 
> [people here]


I HAVE

Sorry man, too tempting, too tempting.

Anyway, on the possibility of derailing the thread, sup. You can just yell at me and tell me it's not right and I should post in introductions again if you want );
more to the point, I can't really offer anything that anyone else hasn't already said. Other than myself of course!

(I'd like to thank Megan and surskitty who uh.. made it possible for (reminded) me to be here today. (and I know that's only two people but you other guys know I love you 8D))


----------



## surskitty

Hi, Furii!  \o/ how is life


----------



## Furiianda

Man, I am loving the sparkles 0_O hypnotic... 
life is good... yes ~ How has tCoD been? You guys looked like you were having lots of fun (I read through the announcements) around here (:


----------



## Tarvos

We've been spiffin', girl.


----------



## Furiianda

DUDE! CHECK OUT WHAT I FOUND
http://forums.dragonflycave.com/member.php?u=2537
He's not on the list but apparently this is the very Sandmouse... or something, (he says it in one of his posts) 
...anyway I thought this was relevant and you might like to know {: it's nice to know he wasn't banned from internets for ever and ever and ever--


----------



## Murkrow

Anyone know why Meowth/Mike the Foxhog hasn't been online in a couple of months?

Not that I miss him spamming my visitor messages for no reason but it does seem a little quiet without him.


----------



## I liek Squirtles

*looks at Mike's age* Probably in uni or something. But it's sort of wierd someone not leaving without any mention about where they went...


----------



## Zero Moment

What happened to Invader Syl???


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Right? For like two or three months we couldn't get her to shut up in the mafia threads, and then- Poof! She's gone entirely!

It kind of makes me sad.

And whatever happened to Starshine, and [o]?


----------



## I liek Squirtles

Oh yeah, Syl. Maybe she's like at a boarding school? Or maybe she was here secretly, her parents found and she got banished.


----------



## Zero Moment

I liek Squirtles said:


> Oh yeah, Syl. Maybe she's like at a boarding school? Or maybe she was here secretly, her parents found and she got banished.


Well, I don't think she was banned from the internet. I saw she was on in September, but hasn't posted since March.


----------



## Zoroark

Rasrap Smurf said:


> Anyone know why Meowth/Mike the Foxhog hasn't been online in a couple of months?
> 
> Not that I miss him spamming my visitor messages for no reason but it does seem a little quiet without him.


I know Meowth apparently had my username for a while.  Also, I think I might be on your ignore list.  I might also think you should be enjoying this time away from the guy who spams your visitor messages, rather than worrying about whether he's going to pop up at any moment like a wak-a-mole.


----------



## ultraviolet

I'd like to know where Meowth/Mike went, too. I wasn't particularly close to him, but he was a nice guy and pretty dedicated to ASB, so I miss seeing him around. :/


----------



## mewtini

ILS: he's been at uni for awhile, it can't be that. I'd love to know where he's gone, too...

And um... Darn, I was wondering about someone a moment ago and forgot. Hmm...

Um.


----------



## Murkrow

Zoroark said:


> I know Meowth apparently had my username for a while.  Also, I think I might be on your ignore list.  I might also think you should be enjoying this time away from the guy who spams your visitor messages, rather than worrying about whether he's going to pop up at any moment like a wak-a-mole.


Why would you be on my ignore list? O.o


----------



## mewtini

And Zoroark, I guess we could enjoy it, but it's been three months!


----------



## Zero Moment

Zoroark apparently hasn't been on since 10/25
I wonder what happened to them?


----------



## mewtini

Really?

Meh, probably just another new guy who lost interest and fled quickly.


----------



## Monoking

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Zoroark apparently hasn't been on since 10/25
> I wonder what happened to them?





Mewtini said:


> Really?
> 
> Meh, probably just another new guy who lost interest and fled quickly.


This makes me sad ;-;
He was smart and cool


----------



## mewtini

I never knew him well, and so am indifferent; I know him as "that guy who reads Encyclopedia Dramatica and is in an RP with me".


----------



## Zero Moment

Man, whatever happened to Dave Strider?

He was such a coolkid. I miss how whenever he timewarped into a thread everything got 20% cooler. Ω_Ω


----------



## Luxcario

The only one on the list I've actually seen in these forums before is Furiianda.


----------

